# My betta poem!



## kirby13580 (Jul 3, 2010)

Bettas!
Bettas are cute,
Bettas are nice,
you must've liked
them better than
MICE!!!​


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I like mice just as much. XD

It's pretty good.


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

Nice ryhming!


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Cute! Not my favorite poem about bettas though.....


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice poem!


----------

